# Replace Inlet Needle/Seat



## PCC (May 1, 2008)

I hadn't used this Snapper rear engine rider since last season, Briggs 10hp: 28B707 1153E1 971007ZA, Walbro LMT. I recently found gas coming out of the muffler and in the oil. I've drained the gas tank and oil (which had more gas in it than oil). I also removed the air filter and spark plug. Slowly pulling the starter cord spit out a bunch of gas.



I took the float and inlet needle out, if there is anything wrong with the needle, I can't see it. I weighted the float in water, after sitting over night it still wants to float and doesn't have any water in it.

I haven't removed the air filter assembly & carb, I'm assuming this would be required if I am to replace the seat.

I was considering squirting a small amount of gas up toward the seat and putting it all back together with the existing parts, fill the tank with just enough gas to test it and wait to see if it holds. If this test was to fail, do you think I'd be wasting my time by replacing the needle only without the seat?

Thanks for any info.

Patrick


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most of the time the seats are alright and only the needle needs to be replaced. I think you would be wasting your time if you put it back together with only the old parts though. Clean the seat area with a Q-tip and some spray carburetor cleaner and install a new inlet needle, 9 out of 10 times this will take care of it.

Best of Luck....:thumbsup:


----------



## PCC (May 1, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Most of the time the seats are alright and only the needle needs to be replaced. I think you would be wasting your time if you put it back together with only the old parts though. Clean the seat area with a Q-tip and some spray carburetor cleaner and install a new seat, 9 out of 10 times this will take care of it.
> 
> Best of Luck....:thumbsup:


Thanks 30Year, because a friend had mentioned that it might just be a piece of crud, and the needle appeared to look fine, I thought it might be worth cleaning and putting it back together with the existing components. Fortunately, I don't have to get it back into service quickly and can afford to take my time in whatever I do. I'm definitely going to hit the seat with Q-Tip & carb cleaner.

Thanks again.

Patrick


----------

